# best embroidery machine for the price



## tshirtdudette

Hello to all. I am a newbie. I am looking to buy a one head 12 needles embroidery machine. Can you guys tell me which one is the best for the money? And should i buy used? Thanks.


----------



## John S

I've got 4 Tajima's. Not the cheapest, but rock solid machines. 

I know someone who has a used Tajima 1201(??) for sale in Atlanta.

PM me if you want more info.


----------



## vctradingcubao

The NEO machine is tajima's least expensive entry level machine. It comes with 15 needles, and at least 3 years ago, the package is bundled with the "mosaic" level software, good for minimal text only jobs, and design resizing. I think it's a a result of a collaboration between Tajima and Toyota, and it's Tajimas answer to the cheaper (non-industrial) brands out there. I started with this model/package, with an automatic upgrade to the "illustrator" level software (cheapest digitizing level). That was 4 years ago, and i have had no major problems so far. I have since bought a Tajima 4, and 6 heads. Next year, if my finances will allow it, I plan to buy another NEO single head for another branch of our store.


----------



## Fluid

SWF are really good machines and the price is very nice. We have a 4-head and 6-head currently and are looking at the dual 2-head. Check them out
I believe their url is SWF East | Embroidery machines, T-Shirt Printing Equipment, & Supplies


----------



## rinaonline

I just purchased my first machine from Midwest Dist. Prodigi Embroidery Equipment They make their own machines and are very easy to use, and inexpensive. I suggest checking them out. Ask for Nick.


----------



## COEDS

I have 4 SWF machines. They have the best hat attachment on the market IMHO.


----------



## tshirtdudette

hello to everyone, thank you all for the nice reply. I made my final decision and bought toyota 9100 ($12,000 includes everything except digitizing software). I'll let you guys how this machine is doing.


----------



## dtogs

Simply stated, there are two machines to look at first is Barudan and second is ZSK. Understand what makes them stand out from the competition.


----------



## jgapril

SWF is by far the BEST machine for the money.

John
I have 35 heads and all of them are SWF. We have tried just about every machine out there and now only buy SWF.


----------



## streamland

i need something cheap around $1000 - $1500.... and something that do caps real good


----------



## jgapril

$ 1,000 to $ 1,500, please let me know if you find something like that.

John


----------



## binki

streamland said:


> i need something cheap around $1000 - $1500.... and something that do caps real good


Add one more zero and you will be close. There are a number of used machines on ebay in the $4000-$5000 range.


----------



## Jriggs

We have a single head 12 needle SWF (everytime i look at their logo i think of shadow machiene films) and it is a solid little workhorse. We also have an older 12 head 6 needle Tajima and it is just gushing with quality. I am happy and sticking to these two brands.


----------



## icsigns

We got and SWF and would purchase the same brand again if starting over.
Haven't used others but this is pretty easy to use.. 
Steve in Kansas


----------



## mizi117

i have no experience in embroidery but i'm so interested to use embroidery machine.My friend who already involved in imbroidery recommended me to buy the machine from china because the price is more cheaper than the tajimas's.Anyone has the experience using made in china machine?


----------



## vctradingcubao

mizi117 said:


> Anyone has the experience using made in china machine?


I have, and it's not good. You'll be so frustrated if you get an unreliable china machine, and to think it will be your first, and you have no experience with embroidery machines yet. Get the latest model branded machine. Believe me, it's really worth it.


----------



## Jriggs

accually most of the ebms are made in china. tajima is distributed in america by Hirsch Tajima-Hirsch Embroidery Systems and Machines, Sales and Service you may want to try to find somebody localy that has one and pay them a visit.


----------



## TC GLOBAL

SWF or Barudan


----------



## robby

china machine is not recommended, as Bryon said, you'll get frustated and end up spending more money to get new machine.

I've had experience with Barudan and Tajima, they both are reeeeaalllyy good.. but a little bit pricey. If you need a cheaper one, SWF is much better than china machine.


----------



## davidhs5

i will really like to know which machine is better for me because i am just going into this for the first time and i want a single head embroidery machine that can do any graphical or Text design for a start. which brand do i go for SWF or Tajima?


----------



## jgapril

Swf, same as tajima, but cost less


----------



## dscasler

Why does it feel like half these posts are SPAM and not sincere advice? Just something to think about before you spend thousands of dollars because of a few posts (supposedly from different people) with the same bad English pushing SWF, some Korean machine that I never heard was good before I saw this thread.


----------



## tfalk

For what it's worth, I have an SWF/E-150T, it's made by Sunstar in Korea. A bit of a learning curve compared to the Brother PR600's we've had for a few years but it's been a dependable machine. We had to have the reciprocator replaced once since I hit a hoop twice the first 2 weeks we had the machine. Other than that, it just runs...


----------



## oldkush

Actually there are a number of machines not made in China and these are the ones that tend to be more productive and reliable. Machines like Tajima, Toyota, Barudan and Happy are made in Japan. ZSK machines are manufactured in Germany and SWF comes from S. Korea. The Melco Amaya is made in the USA 





Jriggs said:


> accually most of the ebms are made in china. tajima is distributed in america by Hirsch Tajima-Hirsch Embroidery Systems and Machines, Sales and Service you may want to try to find somebody localy that has one and pay them a visit.


----------



## Tammy214

I need really good advice lol looking at swf and tajima I currently have babylock emp I am torn between the two brands I hate the way the babylock does hats they terrible and that's one feature I really need to be great also need to be able to embroider down sleeves or pant legs I haven't read anything on the swf that can do that but the tajima can. For people that have used the two brands which one wins?


----------



## lizziemaxine

Tammy214 said:


> I need really good advice lol looking at swf and tajima I currently have babylock emp I am torn between the two brands I hate the way the babylock does hats they terrible and that's one feature I really need to be great also need to be able to embroider down sleeves or pant legs I haven't read anything on the swf that can do that but the tajima can. For people that have used the two brands which one wins?


Between the two brands, I would pick Tajima.


----------



## comingforhelp

People are willing to pay more for a brand with good reputation even if the embroidery performance is the same.

1. do not buy embroidery machines DIRECTLY from China because you have no backup service. 

2. it is worth a try to buy a Chinese embroidery from a local agent in USA. Cheaper, excellent backup service. 

Cheerio!
Khan


----------



## Martony

I have SWF 1501 machine for parts or re-build again but missing needle case and computer, but a motor present.
$ 300.00 
[email protected]


----------



## digitize2010

Hello,
we own 3 happy machines (texmac) Great machines all over 10 years old. and just bought a 4th and I would not reccommend buying from these scammers. they bait and switched us now we are stuck with a worthless 6 head that can only run t-shirts, polos and some kinds of hats. zero customer support.


----------



## Mike11113333

Barudan 6 head, greatest machine out there for the price


----------



## danikasdad

I have two Barudan machine and recently bought a Melco EMT-16 what a mistake that was you pay for what you get. Barudan's far superior machine


----------



## Screen Medics

You need to define what you want to accomplish with the embroidery machine. Is it for occasional piece work or would you like to make a living with the machine?

I will assure you right now with a single head machine you will starve to death if you try to make a living with it. Embroidery is barely profitable at best and a single head machine for producing orders won't sew enough garments to sustain yourself financially.
I have heard claims from those selling the machines but if it is so profitable why don't they embroider for a living instead of sell unsuspecting folks a faulty American dream.

You must have many more embroidery heads to turn a living wage for yourself. By the way, a used Tajima machine should serve your needs until you can build up your client list. 
You won't produce enough profit to make writing off a new machine on your taxes worthwhile for several years.

Another thought, buy quantities of thread conservatively. Thread ages and eventually must be thrown away if not used in just few years.


----------



## Biverson

Helpful thread. I'm in the same boat and thought I'd chime in here rather than create a new one. I'm enticed by the Melco EMT16 - mostly because of included 2-day training. I outsource all my embroidery work right now. Due to problems and turnaround I feel I need to get in the game. Others I've considered are ZSK, Barudan, and Tajima. They are more pricey but worth it, so I've heard.

It's really odd and hard to judge the Melco's based on the reviews on here. Some people love them and say they work great. Others claim them as glorified home embroidery machines but don't offer any significant details about "why." 

*I guess this is my question:* I know Melco isn't going to be a ZSK or Barudan, but am I really shooting myself in the foot with 2 Melco EMT-16's for 22K? And that's if I can get the financing. Money is a factor.


----------



## 539162

Biverson said:


> Helpful thread. I'm in the same boat and thought I'd chime in here rather than create a new one. I'm enticed by the Melco EMT16 - mostly because of included 2-day training. I outsource all my embroidery work right now. Due to problems and turnaround I feel I need to get in the game. Others I've considered are ZSK, Barudan, and Tajima. They are more pricey but worth it, so I've heard.
> 
> It's really odd and hard to judge the Melco's based on the reviews on here. Some people love them and say they work great. Others claim them as glorified home embroidery machines but don't offer any significant details about "why."
> 
> *I guess this is my question:* I know Melco isn't going to be a ZSK or Barudan, but am I really shooting myself in the foot with 2 Melco EMT-16's for 22K? And that's if I can get the financing. Money is a factor.


I called the Melco a Home Machine. I have a friend who is a Melco Tech. I am a different brand Tech. The Melco is plastic. It has a odd control panel that works off a computer. I just don't think the Melco is very user friendly. Sure the self adjusting tension is cool but I don't like the idea of not being able to adjust my tension. The Melco just looks and feels cheap to me. It just doesn't sew as crisp as a ZSK, Barudan, Happy or Tajima. I have a customer who has 4 Tajima's and 4 Melco's and the Melco's are constantly giving problems. Even when they are running all 4 Melco have a different consistency on the design. It's your money. For the money a Happy Voyager is $8995 brand new and is equivalent to the Melco. I'm gonna shoot you a pm with something


----------



## api

We jumped into the embroidery game about 3 years ago with a new single head Tajima. ZERO ISSUES! We just switch it on in the morning and start stitching. Oiling is the only thing we do regularly.


----------



## Wig

I am a screen printer and I'm considering adding embroidery services. I know nothing about embroidery or embroidery machines. I'd like to know what features I should be considering when I am researching a machine. Obviously I'll need training, but I want to know what I should be looking for in the machine itself.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

Many people don't like the quality of the Chinese machines. You get what you pay for. But, if you are satisfied with the quality then it may work for you although most beginners aren't experienced enough to judge quality. Whatever you do make sure you can get training and there is a nearby machine tech. One thing to consider if your first machine is a quality machine then you'll probably keep it as you expand. But, if its a cheap machine you'll sell it or give it away and possibly loose in the process.


----------



## 539162

Wig said:


> I am a screen printer and I'm considering adding embroidery services. I know nothing about embroidery or embroidery machines. I'd like to know what features I should be considering when I am researching a machine. Obviously I'll need training, but I want to know what I should be looking for in the machine itself.


You are in Elon, NC? That isn't far from me so you would have a tech in the area. I'm gonna send you a message.


----------



## Martony

Tajima and SWF the same machines?
Of course not Tajima (old Toyota) Made in Japan
SWF Made in Korea
Very good both machines


----------



## Emmanuel27

539162 said:


> I called the Melco a Home Machine. I have a friend who is a Melco Tech. I am a different brand Tech. The Melco is plastic. It has a odd control panel that works off a computer. I just don't think the Melco is very user friendly. Sure the self adjusting tension is cool but I don't like the idea of not being able to adjust my tension. The Melco just looks and feels cheap to me. It just doesn't sew as crisp as a ZSK, Barudan, Happy or Tajima. I have a customer who has 4 Tajima's and 4 Melco's and the Melco's are constantly giving problems. Even when they are running all 4 Melco have a different consistency on the design. It's your money. For the money a Happy Voyager is $8995 brand new and is equivalent to the Melco. I'm gonna shoot you a pm with something


Jeff can you help me please as I was looking to purchase the Melco EMT16 as my beginner machine...


----------



## EmbroidTek1

Emmanuel27 said:


> Jeff can you help me please as I was looking to purchase the Melco EMT16 as my beginner machine...


I will send you a PM


----------



## flashcam

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I will send you a PM


Can you pm me as well. We have a small sew shop and are considering doing embroidery to expand business. We do a very small amount now with a home machine. Just would like to get a single head and would like to know your thoughts on embroidery for beginners.

Thank you.


----------



## flashcam

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Your inbox is full. Can you just give me a call 540-553-2832


Tried to call, but also cleaned out email box. Should be able to get email now.


----------



## EmbroidTek1

flashcam said:


> Tried to call, but also cleaned out email box. Should be able to get email now.


That is odd my phone hasn't ringed.


----------

